# How long do transfer papers last? and..



## oneplus (Aug 29, 2008)

hello everyone, I have appreciated the vast expertise and wisdom on this site. I was just wondering how long transfer papers for inkjet can last without loosing quality. And i also have an issue with my epson printer 1400, I replaced the ink last july and without much use it's saying the black, pink and cyan inks are low when am aware that I'ven't used it for it to be low. If anyone can assist me please do. 
Am thinking of going to buy another epson printer or just buy another 6 inks for the printer; but am also worried that this could repeat itself. 
Am trying to know if there's a remedy or some other habits i need to apply for long term solutions. Thank you.


----------



## Steph (Jan 26, 2008)

Sounds like maybe your ink could be dry? Inkjets that aren't used for extended periods tend to dry out pretty quick.


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

oneplus said:


> hello everyone, I have appreciated the vast expertise and wisdom on this site. I was just wondering how long transfer papers for inkjet can last without loosing quality. And i also have an issue with my epson printer 1400, I replaced the ink last july and without much use it's saying the black, pink and cyan inks are low when am aware that I'ven't used it for it to be low. If anyone can assist me please do.
> Am thinking of going to buy another epson printer or just buy another 6 inks for the printer; but am also worried that this could repeat itself.
> Am trying to know if there's a remedy or some other habits i need to apply for long term solutions. Thank you.


Do a search here on the forums for "resetting chips" for replacement cartridges on your 1400. It is most likely the problem especially if you are using refillable carts. The chip in the cartridge is what sends all the ink info to your computer.


----------



## oneplus (Aug 29, 2008)

thanks steph and nvr2old. I don't use refillable catridges but I would do the search about resetting chips.


----------



## paperhood (Sep 23, 2008)

hello oneplus,

it has been my experience that quality ink jet paper can last a very long time 
if kept in a sealed plastic bag and stored in an area that is not subjected to 
great fluctuations in temperatures. regards, sam wortzel


----------



## oneplus (Aug 29, 2008)

thanks sam.


----------

